# Support Abwicklung Corsair



## CaptainThilo (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal teilhaben lassen am Corsair Support.

Ich kann nur so viel sagen ich bin begeistert!

Habe vorgestern eine EMail geschrieben bzgl des Upgradekits für den Obsidian 800D.

Gestern morgen habe ich meine Antwort bekommen und die Teile wurden kostenlos losgeschickt.
Habe dann heute Mittag das Paket aus den Niederlanden bekommen.

Unkompliziert, schnell, einfach perfekt!!!

Gruß Timo


----------



## Gast20140625 (19. Juli 2012)

Da bin ich ja beruhigt. Hatte nach einigen negativen Meldungen in letzter Zeit befürchtet, dass der super Support von Corsair nachlässt.


----------



## CaptainThilo (19. Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist wirklich (habe mal alle alten Threads durchgelesen), dass die positiven Dinge nie genannt werden nur das negative xD

Vielleicht habe ich nächstes mal auch Pech


----------

